# Custom Enclosure



## Samzo (Aug 19, 2005)

As some of you know, i'm getting a beardie soon but my dad offered to turn this big cupboard thing in one of my rooms into a viv. First of all is this a good idea and second has anyone made a custom viv before?

Sam


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi samzo. Yep, should be fine but obviously make sure there's no toxic varnishes etc, no gaps but allow plenty of ventilation as well. A friend has got an old wardrobe which is now home to 12 water dragons, they have a small pool in the bottom, big branches to climb on...and they love it  

Best wishes

Dave


----------



## Samzo (Aug 19, 2005)

oh wow excellent


----------

